# Monistat safe for 2 year old?



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

My DD has been telling us for a while now that "it hurts" when we wipe her near her vagina or spread her little lips or bathe her there. There is NO redness, swelling or discharge. No pain upon urination. I am trying to spare her the trauma of going to the doctor over this since she has no other symptoms. DH and I aren't totally convinced it is even pain. She says it hurts and flinches sometimes, but we think she is just sensitive and doesn't like it.

After talking to some other moms, they said it could be a mild or start of a yeast infection. I figure it can't hurt to try treating it that way for a few days. Here is what we are doing: switched back to Pampers after recently switching to Huggies, using an apple cider vinegar/water solution to wipe her bottom, giving her cranberry juice, feeding her yogurt daily, going to try a bath with baking soda in it tonight, and applying monistat before naps and bedtime.

The doctor (via phone) said to try Lotrimin but that said "for external use only". I am not injecting the monistat vaginally like an adult would, but I am using my finger to coat the area and opening. I read on a few places online (not many) to try Lotrimin, Nystatin or Monistate on a toddler. However, when I emailed Monistat (the company) they said they do not recommend it for a child under 12 without the direction of a physician. Are they just covering their butt by saying that?

I am not neglecting dd by not taking her to the dr....but by this point they would have already put a catheter in her to check for a bladder infection and done a swab for a strep test (which they won't allow me to do instead) and she would have been traumatized! Like I said, we really just think she doesn't like it and it is not 'pain'.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

If you are applying a live culture yogurt directly, you don't need the monistat.

Also, during a time when I had terrible reoccurring yeast infections, monistat did nothing for me.

I only got better when I changed my diet and made sure I didn't use any perfumed soaps.

Why don't you try letting her wipe herself? (And make sure her fingernails are short, she can scratch herself and that could hurt.)

Also, both Pampers and Huggies are bleached with dioxins. Traces of that are present in the finished product. People frequently have contact allergies from it. Toxic shock syndrome was linked to it. If you aren't using cloth, then use an unbleached disposable like 7th Generation.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Lotrimin is a different type of med than Monistat, I've read that it's more gentle.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
If you are applying a live culture yogurt directly, you don't need the monistat.

Also, during a time when I had terrible reoccurring yeast infections, monistat did nothing for me.

I only got better when I changed my diet and made sure I didn't use any perfumed soaps.

Why don't you try letting her wipe herself? (And make sure her fingernails are short, she can scratch herself and that could hurt.)

Also, both Pampers and Huggies are bleached with dioxins. Traces of that are present in the finished product. People frequently have contact allergies from it. Toxic shock syndrome was linked to it. If you aren't using cloth, then use an unbleached disposable like 7th Generation.

I have not tried applying the yogurt to her....only feeding it to her. We don't use any perfumed soaps. I could try letting her wipe herself when she just pees, but she isn't potty trained yet and she wouldn't get herself clean when she poops.

We've been using the pampers for over a year now with no problems.....would she develope a reaction after all this time?

Also to the other person who responded......I figured Monistat would be gentler than Lotrimin. Do you think it is ok to put the lotrimin inside her little lips?

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## peaceful herbivore (Mar 17, 2005)

Also, if you are not ready to give up the disposables, an easy way you can see if they are affecting her skin is to cut up an old clean t shirt, or something 100% cotton--or buy a pack of cheap, plain prefolds and put it in her diaper as a *barrier* between her skin and the diaper. You can just throw the t-shirt cloth barrier thing away if you don't feel like washing it (I am not a fan of waste but for a few days, focus on the issue at hand).
That way if it is a problem with reaction to the diaper against her skin, you will know.

I would also try the plain active yogurt directly on her skin too. It is very effective and not at all harmful.

Good luck and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful herbivore*
Also, if you are not ready to give up the disposables......

Good luck and let us know how she is doing.

Great tip on the tshirt barrier! I did buy some quilted training pants that were all cotton to give her bum a break, but after a few poopies in them I don't know how you ladies do it! Ick! Maybe you can sway me with the next baby but I hoping to potty train her in the next few months......wish me luck with that too! LOL


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

What kind of wipes are you using? If they're disposable it could be something in that is stinging her. If they're washable they could be rough and that's why she says it hurts.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Have used the same wipes since she was born. Huggies Natural Care. But I am now using my mixture and cotton balls.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I would suspect the wipes you are using, and suggest you use just plain water on a washcloth instead. I don't wipe inside my baby's labia, and would never and have never applied medicine there either. I would stop using any sort of soap or shampoo in her bath, too, that always makes my DD hurt.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
I don't wipe inside my baby's labia

Not even with a poopy diaper? My DD still has very runny poop and it gets up in there







So I always wipe it out.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allismom*
...We've been using the pampers for over a year now with no problems.....would she develope a reaction after all this time?...

Dioxin is cumulative.

I stay away from bleached "paper" products against my skin, especially mucus membranes.

The women who died from toxic shock syndrome back in the early 80's had been using tampons for years. Yeah, there were claims at the time that their tampons "blocked too well", but if that was the case, people would have gotten it from using a diaphram during their periods. Which doesn't happen.


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sohj*
Dioxin is cumulative.

I stay away from bleached "paper" products against my skin, especially mucus membranes.


OK, can you enlighten me a bit on the bleach and dioxin comments made here? I am not familiar with any dangers of disposables.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

dioxin is the most toxic substance known to man. It is caused by a chemical reaction when chlorine comes in contact with organic matter (like when they bleach paper, for example). They used it in VietNam, called it Agent Orange. It has been linked to endometriosis and other reproductive and auto-immune disorders. Very scary stuff, but you won't find published studies on the risks of it (and it isn't tested for in our drinking water) because Dow Chemicals makes trillions of dollars a year selling chlorine bleach. Our bodies can't eliminate estrogenic toxins like dioxin, and it builds up in our fat cells. Some people are much more sensitive to such toxins than others, so there is also a genetic factor in the diseases/disorders associated with exposure to dioxin. Some scientists (bought and paid for by Dow, IMO) dismiss the connection between dioxin and those disorders because of the role genetics plays.

I don't know anything about toxic shock syndrome, surely someone else does.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allismom*
Not even with a poopy diaper? My DD still has very runny poop and it gets up in there







So I always wipe it out.

Yeah, I wipe all the poop off. I don't pull back her labia to clean inside the folds, if that's what you are asking. No need to do that, our bodies are self-cleaning.


----------



## Verity (Aug 29, 2003)

A couple of times when my girls were toddlers, I suspected the beginnings of a yeast infection, and gave acidophilus and used Monistat cream. That took care of the problem.

I found that my youngest was sensitive to disposable wipes, even when I rinsed most of the soapy stuff out before using them. I used baby washcloths and unscented, mild (Dove) soap whenever I could (using wipes only when we were out of the house). I'd do one cloth with just a little bit of soap, then a second with just water.

I'd definitely stay away from wipes until she's over this. FWIW, I used cloth wipes (aka baby washcloths) even when using disposable diapers. It's not a big deal to keep a small diaper pail for them and wash them every few days.

Also MTC: I did clean off inside my dds' labia if poop got in there.

I hope your dd is feeling better soon!


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allismom*
OK, can you enlighten me a bit on the bleach and dioxin comments made here?

See stafl's post above.









I don't think toxic shock syndrome is actually called that anymore.







. That was its name in the early 80's and at some time it wasn't called that.


----------



## kppy (Feb 23, 2005)

i had toxic shock syndrome in 1981. almost died from it. i was told it was from using tampons.

so sohj, you've learned that tss is caused by dioxins??

i was told to never use an intra uterine device- ever! (diaphram or that other thing)

kppy


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

It _is_ from using tampons ..... because the tampons are made of wood pulp that has been bleached and contains residual dioxin.

No definitive "proof"....but a lot of studies that point that way.


----------



## kppy (Feb 23, 2005)

that's interesting. i assumed it was because i had used a different brand that day. (a deoderant one) i went to the hospital after using only two of the "new brand" variety.

dioxine build up, over time and use is what the issue is then?

thanks for the info. i'll pass it on.

kppy


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

I have 2 girls and we have had simalar problems. I agree with the OP to APPLY plain yogurt, letting a tablespoon or so come close to room temperature helps, so it is not do terribly cold. Also cranberry is a good idea for bladder infections, but most cranberry juice has WAY too much sugar to be benificial, it will just make any yeast or bacteria grow faster. Cleaning her with just water and a wash cloth, and if cloth diapering is not an option then maybe an unbleached diaper like tushies or tender care? I don't think I would use monistat unless it is obviously a yeast problem. And trust your nose, a vaginal yeast infection smells like yeast. It might sound gross, but there is NORMAL vaginal odor, and there is yeasty or infected vaginal odor, and you can definatly tell the difference.

Good luck , and I hope some of this helps.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kppy*
that's interesting. i assumed it was because i had used a different brand that day. (a deoderant one) i went to the hospital after using only two of the "new brand" variety.

dioxine build up, over time and use is what the issue is then?

thanks for the info. i'll pass it on.

kppy


Where's the backpedaling emoticon when you need it?









What I gathered from my reading:

1) Dioxin is a problem. (It is, aside from being Agent Orange, btw, the poison used on the Ukranian candidate -- in the news a few weeks back.)

2) Lots of people have sensitivities to dioxin.

3) The _sensitivity_ to it seems to increase with increased exposure.

4) Some researchers have thought that the dioxin itself stays in the body and accumulates. I haven't followed up to see if those people have changed their minds as far as _sensitivity_ being cumulative or the _dioxin_ being so.

5) TSS was a catch-all term for the collection of symptoms. I think that is why the term isn't heard much anymore, because a lot of people thought it was due to a lot of different things in different cases.

6) Many people have allergies (contact and otherwise) to soaps, detergents, colors, perfumes, anti-bacterial solutions, and various other chemicals (naturally-occuring and man-made both).

So, I don't know what caused your hospitalization. One hypothesis is that you were made more sensitive over time to all chemicals due to the frequent contact with dioxin in bleached wood pulp tampons and trying a brand with a perfume or deodorant that disagreed with you put you over the edge. I'm sure there are several others. That brand might have had MORE dioxin in it than what you usally had. Or you reached your limit with those on _that day_. Or that, yup, it was just THAT brand.










and


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Stop using ANY kind of wipes and tissues!

Use a "baby bidet" instead. This is what we did for ds when he was young and he never had any kind of diaper rash or redness ever.

When we changed his diaper and it was a poopy one, we stood him in the laundry tub and used the sprayer on his little bottom. It rinsed everything off and we never had to wipe the area with anything other than our hands. The warm water felt great and cleaned beautifully without any soaps.

It's worth a try!


----------

